# [SOLVED] No Sound Coming From One Side of my Headphones...



## LaraCroft21 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a gateway computer with a Sharp LCD Monitor. I have both Build in speakers and external speakers. I have booth plugged in at the same time.I noticed recently (4 to 5 days ago) that when I plugged in my headphones I could only hear sound from the left side. I tried like three different types of headphones, and the same problem occurred. I can hear the sound fine through the external Speakers and the Built in speakers. I checked the volume control and all the setting are in the middle.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No Sound Coming From One Side of my Headphones...*

Hi :wave:

Do you use the same plug for headphones and external speakers?

If not, the "headphone" plug is faulty.


----------



## LaraCroft21 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: No Sound Coming From One Side of my Headphones...*

Nope ... The external speakers plug into the back of the monitor ... and the headphones have a plug in the front


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No Sound Coming From One Side of my Headphones...*

The front sound plug (or its connection) is kaput, I'm afraid.

Check the sound connections at the computer case - take the plugs out and put them back again.


----------



## LaraCroft21 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: No Sound Coming From One Side of my Headphones...*

Thanks ... it works now


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No Sound Coming From One Side of my Headphones...*

I'm glad you got it fixed. :smile:


----------

